# Παρενθετική ακλισία



## sarant (Aug 14, 2008)

Το φαινόμενο το συναντάω συχνά στις εφημερίδες και ειδικά στην αθλητικογραφία, αλλά καμιά φορά και σε μετάφραση. Τώρα όμως που διαβάζω τις "Αναμνήσεις ενός επαναστάτη" του Βικτόρ Σερζ (εκδ. Σκρίπτα, σε μια μετάφραση που είδα να την παινεύουν για εξαιρετική αλλά εγώ τη βρίσκω γεμάτη λάθη) το φαινόμενο αυτό παρουσιάζεται σε συχνότητα εξοργιστική. Εξόν κι αν είμαι εγώ παρωχημένος και έχει πια καθιερωθεί να γράφουμε έτσι.

Το έχω ονομάσει παρενθετική ακλισία, αν και ίσως είναι "οιονεί παρενθετική".
Τι είναι; Ένα παράδειγμα μιλάει πιο καλά.

_Ο Ραιμόν μάλλον "πουλήθηκε" από μια κάποια Λουίζ Κεϋζέρ, σύζυγο του Εζέν Ντιεντονέ, ένα άλλο μέλος της συμμορίας_ (σ. 703)

Προσοχή, η κυρία Κ. *δεν* είναι μέλος της συμμορίας' μέλος της συμμορίας είναι ο Ντιεντονέ. Στα δικά μου ελληνικά, θα ήταν: μια κάποια ΛΚ, σύζυγο του Ντιεντονέ, ενός άλλου μέλους της συμμορίας. 

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο, πιο κάτω, λέει για κάποιον που έκλαιγε στο κελί του και βάζει υποσημείωση ότι αυτός που έκλαιγε:

_Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα Α. Πουλάιγ, φίλος του Σερζ, ήταν ο Ντιεντονέ._
Στα ελληνικά: ..φίλο του Σερζ... (σελ. 704)

Ενα ωραίο: _Ο πρωτότοκος γιος του φίλου μου Γιόνοφ, κουνιάδος του Ζινόβιεφ, μέλος της Εκτελεστικής του Σοβιέτ, διευθυντής-ιδρυτής της Κρατικης Βιβλιοθήκης, πέθανε από την πείνα μπροστά στα μάτια μας._ (σελ. 127)

Αυτος που πέθανε, δεν ήταν κουνιάδος του Ζ. και όλα τα άλλα αξιώματα. Ήταν γιος του Γιόνοφ, κουνιάδου του Ζ. κτλ.

Και για τέλος:
_Για τη διαδρομή και τη μοίρα του Γκ.Ε.Ραντομύλσκι, δηλαδή τον Ζινόβιεφ,_ βλ. το τάδε σύγγραμμα (σελ. 712). Φυσικά το "τον" είναι "του", διότι Ραντομύλσκι είναι το πραγματικό όνομα του Ζινοβιεφ.

Μήπως παραείμαι αυστηρός και είναι πια αποδεκτή η ακλισιά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μήπως παραείμαι αυστηρός και είναι πια αποδεκτή η ακλισιά;



Να υποθέσω ότι το ερώτημα είναι ρητορικό. Αναρωτιέμαι αν οι δύο υπεύθυνοι για τη μετάφραση θα έλεγαν «Αυτό είναι του Γιώργου, το φίλο μου».

Και επειδή σε άλλο νήμα λέγαμε κάποια πράγματα για το κόμμα:

Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα Α. Πουλάιγ, φίλος του Σερζ, ήταν ο Ντιεντονέ.

Από αυτό με τίποτα δεν θα καταλάβαινα ότι ο Πουλάιγ ήταν φίλος του Σερζ. Αυτό για μένα είναι μια περίπτωση περίσσιου κόμματος: «Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα Α. Πουλάιγ, φίλος του Σερζ ήταν ο Ντιεντονέ».


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω, βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούν με τόσο ατάραχη βεβαιότητα τους ετερόπτωτους τύπους που λέω μήπως εγώ κάνω το λάθος. Κι άλλο ένα (σελ. 147) που δεν δημιουργεί κίνδυνο παρανόησης αλλά με κάνει να βάζω τα γέλια:
_... μου μετέφερε τα λόγια του Βλαντίμιρ Ίλιτς, σαφή και πονηρό όπως συνήθως_


----------



## anef (Aug 14, 2008)

Κι εγώ έπεσα προχθές πάνω σ'έναν αρθρογράφο που προσβλήθηκε από παρενθετική ακλισία, δε θυμάμαι το παράδειγμα, αλλά θυμάμαι πως μου έκανε εντύπωση. Το θέμα είναι: πώς τους ήρθε; Αγγλισμός δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτή τη φορά, και δεν βλέπω να εξυπηρετεί και κάποια ανάγκη, το αντίθετο. 

Επίσης, γιατί _σαφή και πονηρό _και όχι _σαφής και πονηρός_; Διακρίνω ασυνέπεια (αλλά όχι, υπάρχει και το _τον Ζινόβιεφ _πιο πάνω, άρα ετερόπτωτος να'ναι κι ό,τι να'ναι).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

Αν μεταφραστής και επιμελητής παρέδωσαν τέτοια λάθη στον αναγνώστη, με αποτέλεσμα να τον κάνουν να ξύνει το κεφάλι του από απορία, και τελικά να καταλαβαίνει λάθος, όπως π.χ. στην περίπτωση του κουνιάδου, τι να πω; 
Να σου θυμίσω μόνο ότι και η χειρότερη μετάφραση όλων των εποχών υποθέτουμε ότι πρέπει να είχε περάσει από επιμέλεια πριν τυπωθεί.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Φυσικά είναι λάθος και είναι πολύ συχνό το φαινόμενο. Γενικά, υπάρχει η τάση τον τελευταίο καιρό οι πτώσεις να "τρώγονται". Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα τον τελευταίο καιρό μια σειρά που βλέπω στην τηλεόραση όπου το "Madame President" σε προσφωνήσεις κλπ (κλητική δηλαδή) μεταφράζεται σταθερά και αμείωτα, "Κυρία Πρόεδρος"...


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Εκτός από την παρενθετική ακλισία που έχουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα, την παρακάτω πώς θα την ονομάσουμε; *Ακλισία τού «ως»;*

Απόρροια της επιτυχημένης παρουσίας της Ελλάδας ως τιμώμενη χώρα στην περυσινή ΔΕΒ Πεκίνου αποτελεί...

Εδώ ή στο ΕΚΕΒΙ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

Εγώ γιατί δεν βρίσκω πρόβλημα; Ειναι αναφορική-επεξήγηση, δεν πρόκειται για "ακλισία"

Ο Ραιμόν μάλλον "πουλήθηκε" από μια κάποια Λουίζ Κεϋζέρ, σύζυγο του Εζέν Ντιεντονέ, [ο οποίος ήταν]ένα άλλο μέλος της συμμορίας (σ. 703)

(ή ενός άλλου μέλους της συμμορίας). 

Σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα Α. Πουλάιγ, [ο οποίος ήταν] φίλος του Σερζ, ήταν ο Ντιεντονέ.
(ἠ ..φίλο του Σερζ 

Ο πρωτότοκος γιος του φίλου μου Γιόνοφ, [ο οποίος ήταν] κουνιάδος του Ζινόβιεφ, [ο οποίος ήταν] μέλος της Εκτελεστικής του Σοβιέτ, διευθυντής-ιδρυτής της Κρατικης Βιβλιοθήκης, πέθανε από την πείνα μπροστά στα μάτια μας. (σελ. 127)

ἠ γενικές (αλλά γίνεται χαμός γενικών εδώ! )

Ενώ εδώ εννοείται η αρχική πρόθση 
Για τη διαδρομή και τη μοίρα του Γκ.Ε.Ραντομύλσκι, δηλαδή [για] τον Ζινόβιεφ, βλ. το τάδε σύγγραμμα


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

*ο πατέρας του Γιώργου Χ, που είναι γνωστός χειρουργός*
Έστω ότι βάζεις το ρήμα («που είναι») και το κάνεις αναφορική. Το έκανες σαφέστερο; Ποιος είναι τελικά ο γνωστός χειρουργός;

*ο πατέρας του Γιώργου Χ, γνωστού χειρουργού*
Το σαφέστερο απ’ όλα: χειρουργός είναι ο Γιώργος.

*ο πατέρας του Γιώργου Χ, γνωστός χειρουργός*
Θα θέλαμε ο γνωστός χειρουργός να είναι ο πατέρας του Γιώργου. Αλλά τώρα, με το φαινόμενο της ακλισίας, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι.

(Με το δικό μου, το «ως», θα γίνει τίποτα;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> *ο πατέρας του Γιώργου Χ, που είναι γνωστός χειρουργός*
> Έστω ότι βάζεις το ρήμα («που είναι») και το κάνεις αναφορική. Το έκανες σαφέστερο; Ποιος είναι τελικά ο γνωστός χειρουργός;
> 
> *ο πατέρας του Γιώργου Χ, γνωστού χειρουργού*
> ...



Όντως μπορεί να είναι λίγο ζαριά το νόημα, αν δεν βοηθά το περιεχόμενο. (Στα αγγλικά δεν είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς φλου;)) Συνήθως όμως, και εδώ είδα αυτό ακολουθεί, οδηγός είναι ή άμεση σύνδεση:
Ο πατέρας του Γιώργου Χ, [που είναι] γνωστός χειρουργός, ...
Ο πατέρας, [που είναι] γνωστός χειρουργός, του Γιώργου Χ, ....

Με το "ως" σηκώνω τα χέρια (δηλαδή μας έδεσε τα χέρια... ) Ας αναλάβουν οι αντιγραμματικοί :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Με το δικό μου, το «ως», θα γίνει τίποτα; )



Μα τι να γίνει με το δικό σου το «ως»; Είναι χαμένη η μάχη ή αξίζει να τη δίνεις; Έχω βαρεθεί να τα διορθώνω και να τα εξηγώ και να με κοιτάνε, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, με απορία.
 (Και καλά η απορία. Αυτό που με σκοτώνει είναι όταν με κοιτάνε σαν απολίθωμα, το γλωσσικό ανάλογο του παρτενέρ του Έτσι στην τοξοβολία. )
Και υπάρχουν κι άλλες περιπτώσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει σωστή αντιστοίχιση των πτώσεων (θα ψάξω να βάλω παραδείγματα) και πρέπει να κοντοσταθείς να καταλάβεις τι αναφέρεται πού.

Υποθέτω ότι προφανώς όποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν έτσι, το καταλαβαίνουν σωστά. Πότε έγινε «επικρατούσα τάση» στη γλώσσα και στη γραμματική και δεν το πήρα είδηση; Ποιον να ρωτήσω; Προφανώς υπάρχει διάσταση «γλωσσικών αισθητηρίων» :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υποθέτω ότι προφανώς όποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν έτσι, το καταλαβαίνουν σωστά


Βέβαια το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από το αν το καταλαβαίνουν σωστά και οι άλλοι :)


----------



## StellaP (Jan 20, 2010)

Η φράση που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ θα έπρεπε να λέει "...της Ελλάδας ως τιμώμενης χώρας....".
Πριν από πάαααρα πολλά χρόνια όταν αντιμετώπισα ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα συντάσσοντας ένα υπηρεσιακό έγγραφο, ζήτησα τη βοήθεια μίας καθηγήτριας φιλολογίας και μου είπε ότι όταν χρησιμοποιούμε το "ως" η πτώση του προσδιορισμού συμφωνεί πάντα με το ουσιαστικό που προσδιορίζει. 
π.χ. ο κύριος Δήμαρχος ως εκπρόσωπος της πόλης.....
του κυρίου Δημάρχου ως εκπροσώπου της πόλης.....
Πολύ απλό και εύκολο για να το θυμάται κάποιος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

StellaP said:


> όταν χρησιμοποιούμε το "ως" η πτώση του προσδιορισμού συμφωνεί πάντα με το ουσιαστικό που προσδιορίζει.
> π.χ. ο κύριος Δήμαρχος ως εκπρόσωπος της πόλης.....
> του κυρίου Δημάρχου ως εκπροσώπου της πόλης.....
> Πολύ απλό και εύκολο για να το θυμάται κάποιος.


Το μπερδευτικό είναι αυτό: .. ο κύριος δήμαρχος για τη θέση του ως εκπρόσωπος / εκπροσώπου της πόλης :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2010)

Πάντως, ακόμα και προβεβλημένες πένες (π.χ. Πρετενταίρ) δεν κρατάνε το ομοιόπτωτο στο "ως"


----------



## StellaP (Jan 21, 2010)

Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα του tsioutsiou εγώ θα έλεγα "ο κύριος Δήμαρχος για τη θέση του ως εκπρόσωπος της πόλης". ΄Οπως επίσης θα έλεγα "ο κύριος Δήμαρχος με εντολή του ως εκπρόσωπος της πόλης"και εδώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τόσο μπερδευτικό.


----------



## vamvakos (Jan 21, 2010)

Να πώ για όλα αυτά το χιλιοειπωμένο; οτι δηλαδή είναι κυρίως θέμα σχολικής εκπαίδευσης;αλλα πού να εστιάσεις; στον μαθητή ή στον ...εκπαιδευτικό;!


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Από ρεπορτάζ του Βήματος (που είναι πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον για αυτά που λέει παρά για το μαργαριταράκι που γεμίζει αυτό εδώ το κολιέ):

Με την υπόθεση αυτή, πρωτοφανής για τα φορολογικά δεδομένα της χώρας, ασχολείται ήδη και η Εισαγγελία Θεσσαλονίκης, προκειμένου να ασκήσει ποινικές διώξεις κατά των υπευθύνων εφοριακών.

Είπαμε: είτε «πρωτοφανή» είτε «που είναι πρωτοφανής».

Όμως, καλύτερα διαβάστε για την πρωτοφανή υπόθεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από ρεπορτάζ του Βήματος (που είναι πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον για αυτά που λέει παρά για το μαργαριταράκι που γεμίζει αυτό εδώ το κολιέ):
> 
> Είπαμε: είτε «πρωτοφανή» είτε «που είναι πρωτοφανής».



Και... φροντίστε να αποφασίσετε με τον ίδιο τρόπο :) (στο ίδιο άρθρο, η λεζάντα στη φωτογραφία είναι σωστή):


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

Το φαινόμενο στο in.gr έχει πλέον παγιωθεί. Εμένα με ενοχλεί, αλλά ίσως πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ -δεν ξέρω.

Σύμφωνα με τη μαρτυρία ενός Αφγανού, του μοναδικού επιζήσαντα *μιας ομάδας* έντεκα ατόμων, στην πλειοψηφία τους *οφθαλμίατροι*, η ομάδα ταξίδευε από την επαρχία Μπανταχσάν στην επαρχία Νουριστάν.​και
Πολλοί ασθενείς, αναφέρει ακόμη το ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ, *εμφανίζουν* ήπια συμπτώματα, όπως *πυρετός *και πιθανόν μυϊκοί πόνοι.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Εμένα με ενοχλεί, αλλά ίσως πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ -δεν ξέρω.


Γιατί να συμβιβαστείς; Επειδή στο in.gr προσλαμβάνουν αυτούς που προσλαμβάνουν και δεν υπάρχει ένας διορθωτής να προλαβαίνει τα τέρατα πριν ξεπορτίσουν, θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε εμείς;


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

λέω να συμβιβαστώ γιατί και στο παρόν θρεντ διάβασα επιχειρήματα υπέρ της ακλισίας -εννοώ μπορεί να σταθεί με κάαααποια λογική. Αλλά αφού το λες, θα προβάλω αντίσταση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

Αν με βρίσκεις απόλυτο στην τοποθέτησή μου, είναι επειδή μου πάτησαν πολλά κόκκινα κουμπάκια από το πρωί που άνοιξαν τα μάτια μου.


----------

